# Beginner DSLR



## Atari1977 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, everyone! I'm getting more serious about photography so I'm looking into getting a DSLR. So far I've been using my pentax k1000 and will continue to do so, but I thought it would be good to have a nice DSLR around as well. Anyway so I've been looking at the Pentax K-x or K-r for the compatibility with all of my lenses and the AA battery power. But I wanted to get the other options as I can't decide. I'm looking to do some semi serious photography, video is not important at all, budget is under $600, and I'm thinking of doing everything manual (get used to doing it using a the k1000)so modes will probably not matter all that much.
EDIT: Also forgot to add that I'm looking to buy new with a lens. I've also been looking at the Nikon D3100 so, so far for me it's down between the Pentax K-x/r and Nikon D3100


----------



## grandpawrichard (Feb 7, 2011)

Atari1977 said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm getting more serious about photography so I'm looking into getting a DSLR. So far I've been using my pentax k1000 and will continue to do so, but I thought it would be good to have a nice DSLR around as well. Anyway so I've been looking at the Pentax K-x or K-r for the compatibility with all of my lenses and the AA battery power. But I wanted to get the other options as I can't decide. I'm looking to do some semi serious photography, video is not important at all, budget is under $600, and I'm thinking of doing everything manual (get used to doing it using a the k1000)so modes will probably not matter all that much.



The old Pentax K1000 was a heck of a good workhorse in it's day and is still a great little camera! I bought my daughters each one of the K1000's in the 1980's. They are both still using them and so are their kids! 

If you are looking for a Great beginners camera check out a used Canon 30D or a used Canon 40D. They both are awesome cameras and should be right in your price range. I own both models and I have never had a lick of troubles. They both create fabulous photos!

The camera is the cheaper part of the DSLR systems, the Great lenses are where you put out the BIG Bucks! Especially if you buy the Canon L series Professional lenses!

Dick

Dick


----------



## enzodm (Feb 8, 2011)

If you want to change, on Canon you may mount any old Pentax lens with a cheap adapter, to be used then just in manual mode or Av, stop down. Nikon does not allow this without loosing infinity focusing or adding optics in between.
However, current Pentax dSLR are very good (entry level are typically more robust than their peers).

This is my 1000D hosting a Super Takumar 200/4 (apologies for picture quality, cell phone):


----------



## Solarflare (Dec 17, 2012)

Doing everything manual, thats not really supported for DSLRs ... I know of not a single DSLR that doesnt have autofocus etc, and most of them, especially the really cheap ones, do NOT support manual focus very well at all. I tried manual focus with my D5100 and basically its perfectly impossible. I would need a KatzEye screen to do it.

The Nikon equivalent for your budget would be D5100 with AF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 VR kit lens.


----------



## Sarmad (Dec 17, 2012)

Buy a Pentax K-x, better will be that you go ahead, buy a K-30, use it for some time and then upgrade to Pentax K-5


----------



## enzodm (Dec 17, 2012)

digging out dead threads?


----------



## Solarflare (Dec 17, 2012)

Haha lol fallen for it again.

Damn thread necromancers ...


----------



## KmH (Dec 17, 2012)

enzodm said:


> digging out dead threads?


:banghead: And just to post SPAM too! :banghead:


----------

